# Kato KIHA25-1500 Information



## Trainman41 (Jan 6, 2022)

I recently bought a Kato KIHA15-1500 2-car set product 10-1372. Unfortunately all the information is in Japanese. Does anyone know if there is an English version of the instructions and information? Of the two cars, only one is powered. On the underside of the car is a slide switch that says "off" Does anyone know what the switch does?
Also, I'm not sure there is a DCC decoder in the car or not, if there is, perhaps this switch if for going from DC to DCC? Thanks for any help on this matter.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, that's the problem with Kato, isn't it? I don't know if it's possible to use Google Translate on the PDF that seems to be the instructions and shows where those detail parts go. There are a couple of Youtube videos about that model, but they're also in Japanese.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Trainman41 said:


> I recently bought a Kato KIHA15-1500 2-car set product 10-1372. Unfortunately all the information is in Japanese. Does anyone know if there is an English version of the instructions and information? Of the two cars, only one is powered. On the underside of the car is a slide switch that says "off" Does anyone know what the switch does?
> Also, I'm not sure there is a DCC decoder in the car or not, if there is, perhaps this switch if for going from DC to DCC? Thanks for any help on this matter.


Could you send a picture of the specific areas you’d like read? iOS’s new update allows you to pick up text from a photo and copy/paste it.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

This is a link to a PDF of what I assume is the Instruction Sheet. The letters DCC appear a few times on page 2.

010-4683_説明書_101372_P1OL


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Directional lighting override.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trainman41 (Jan 6, 2022)

GNfan said:


> This is a link to a PDF of what I assume is the Instruction Sheet. The letters DCC appear a few times on page 2.
> 
> 010-4683_説明書_101372_P1OL


I tried that link, but just got error messages thanks anyway.


----------



## Trainman41 (Jan 6, 2022)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Could you send a picture of the specific areas you’d like read? iOS’s new update allows you to pick up text from a photo and copy/paste it.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Trainman41 said:


> I tried that link, but just got error messages thanks anyway.


It doesn't seem to work for me either anymore. Sorry about that.


----------

